# Revenge Of The Brick!



## MA-Caver (May 25, 2005)

:roflmao: :lol: Ya'll gotta see this LEGO Movie especially with sound... 

Killer scenes... Bug Spray and the Girl Screaming Wookie!


----------



## Gin-Gin (May 25, 2005)

:roflmao: That's great, MAC!  Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Cryozombie (May 25, 2005)

They played this on Cartoon Network around the time that Lego Star Wars came out for Xbox and PS2.

Funny stuff!

The game was cool too


----------



## Simon Curran (May 26, 2005)

Just on a side note,

Billund Airport here in Denmark (the home of LEGO) has life sized LEGO models of Darth Vader and Yoda in the arrival / departure lounge...

Way cool:ultracool


----------



## Ceicei (May 26, 2005)

I enjoyed the Lego Star Wars video! 

 -Ceicei


----------



## hwarang (May 26, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> They played this on Cartoon Network around the time that Lego Star Wars came out for Xbox and PS2.
> 
> Funny stuff!
> 
> The game was cool too


lego star wars pwnes


----------



## Rynocerous (May 31, 2005)

Very cute!!!


Ryan


----------



## shesulsa (May 31, 2005)

That was pretty kewl.  I saw this before I saw Episode III, so I half-expected for Anakin and Obi-Wan to pull their blasted ships back together - LOL!


----------

